# Wanted: 9 or 10 speed down-tube shifters



## PpPete (10 Dec 2008)

Anybody changed to STI/Ergo and now got unwanted Shimano 9 or 10 speed Down-Tube shifters (for braze-on mount or even band-on) ?


----------



## spandex (10 Dec 2008)

porkypete said:


> Anybody changed to STI/Ergo and now got unwanted Shimano 9 or 10 speed Down-Tube shifters (for braze-on mount or even band-on) ?



Ask Mickle as I think he tock some off a bike at work but I may be wrong?


----------



## PpPete (9 Jan 2009)

Still looking / hoping ?


----------



## 4F (9 Jan 2009)

I think I have got an old style front shimano 105 band on shifter in the shed but not sure of the speed. You are more than welcome to try and if not right just send it back to me or I can always take a couple of photo's first .


----------

